# MTB: Nassahegan/Stone Rd - 9/20, 7 am



## o3jeff (Sep 18, 2008)

Anyone up for a ride this weekend? Probably should do the East Stone area to familiarize ourselves with it some more. I am pretty open so let me know what works best for you.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 18, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Anyone up for a ride this weekend? Probably should do the East Stone area to familiarize ourselves with it some more. I am pretty open so let me know what works best for you.



I am planning on riding there on Sunday (maybe Sat. )morning with a couple of friends, your welcome to join us. I already talked to Brian and Greg and Sunday morning doesn't look good for them. I think we will be parking at Scoville and doing the main loop.


----------



## migs 01 (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm lookin to ride somewhere Sat morning about 9/9:30.  Gotta be finished by 12:30/1.  FYI the Tour de Nassty is taking place on Sat.
http://www.crankfire.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=7742
http://www.crankfire.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=7915


----------



## Greg (Sep 18, 2008)

I really can't commit to anything. One thing I know for sure if I do get out Saturday or Sunday, it will be a late afternoon thing. I'll post something here, but it will probably be last minute. If I do get out, I'll be riding out of Stone.


----------



## migs 01 (Sep 18, 2008)

Got a ride for Sat at 9.  Riding here:
http://www.crankfire.com/trails/trail.php?trailid=54

this is a fun place and definitely one to check out.  all welcome.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 18, 2008)

Looks like I'll be able to get out on Sunday morning afterall.  I'll be riding with Tim and his buddies.


----------



## Greg (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm going to do a quick ride early tomorrow morning. Starting at Stone Road at 7 am and I'm going to do a fast-paced ride for two hours. Plan to hit all the twisties and maybe some exploratory of trails I haven't ridden yet. Anyone down?


----------



## Greg (Sep 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm going to do a quick ride early tomorrow morning. Starting at Stone Road at 7 am and I'm going to do a fast-paced ride for two hours. Plan to hit all the twisties and maybe some exploratory of trails I haven't ridden yet. Anyone down?



Bueller? What are you guys afraid of the cold....?



			
				NWS said:
			
		

> *Tonight*: Patchy fog after 11pm. Patchy frost after 2am. Otherwise, mostly clear, with a *low around 35*. East wind around 5 mph becoming calm.



Time for the long sleeve for tomorrow's ride.


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> Bueller? What are you guys afraid of the cold....?
> 
> 
> 
> Time for the long sleeve for tomorrow's ride.



I would love to join you and check out Stone rd. But I have a bunch of things to do this weekend around the yard and I am already riding on Sunday morning.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 19, 2008)

Seeing chances of me riding Sunday don't look so good right now I might as well meet Greg tomorrow. I just have to be done around 9.

Will have to try and dig up something warm to wear.


----------



## Greg (Sep 19, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Seeing chances of me riding Sunday don't look so good right now I might as well meet Greg tomorrow. I just have to be done around 9.
> 
> Will have to try and dig up something warm to wear.



Awesome, Jeff! I'll definitely need to be done riding at 9 am too. Here's what I'm wearing:


Two synthetic long sleeve shirts
Long polypro bottoms under my biking shorts
Hiking socks which are thicker than my typical riding socks
Polypro balaclava if it's really cold
Just going to go with my usual riding gloves - this will probably be where I get cold
Any other brave souls? 7 am. Stone Road.


----------



## Greg (Sep 19, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I would love to join you and check out Stone rd. But I have a bunch of things to do this weekend around the yard and I am already riding on Sunday morning.



Gear up and bring the misses along. This will be quick as we'll be done by 9 am. Not really a crazy ride just fast.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 19, 2008)

I'd love to join you Greg, but tonights ride didn't go all that well and I don't think I'll be up for it.


----------



## migs 01 (Sep 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> Bueller? What are you guys afraid of the cold....?



Sorry mate, I don't ride before 9a.m.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 19, 2008)

Greg said:


> Polypro balaclava if it's really cold



gaper mask.... :lol: ;-)


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 20, 2008)

43 outside right now.


----------



## Greg (Sep 20, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> 43 outside right now.



40 here.


----------

